# Duda con disco duro Samsung HD403LJ



## Psyco83 (Dic 17, 2007)

Hola a todos espero que me puedan ayudar con una pequeña duda que tengo con mi nuevo disco duro. Aun no lo he instalado por la razon siguiente:
Tengo un MainBoard ECS que tiene como interfaz para disco duro IDE y Serial ATA v1.0 que lógicamente soporta hasta 1.5Gb/s; lo tenía trabajando con un disco IDE pero quize aprovechar el puerto anteriormente citado por lo que adquirí un disco Samsung HD403LJ de 400Gb/7200RPM/16Mb, la interfaz es SATA pero dice que opera a 3Gb/s ya leí el manual y me dice que descargue un software desde la página de Samsung para poder cambiar la velocidad a la que trabaja pero me surgió la idea de tambien descargarme un manual en español de la misma página y ahi me dice que simplemente le coloque un jumper en un área destinada para eso en el HDD y que el mío si tiene  . Mi duda viene allí ya que no sé que hacer por lo que acudo a uds. por si acaso tengan una experiencia similar para yo poder guiarme. 

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos

P.D. Si no es mucha molestia podrían añadir a su respuesta que les parece el HDD que pude adquirir. Gracias.
       Me olvidaba de comentar que ya busque en Google y no encuentro nada puede ser que no sepa buscar pero no me dio frutos.


----------



## jcea (Dic 17, 2007)

Normalmente la velocidad se "autonegocia". Es como el USB, si enchufas un dispositivo lento a un USB rápido, o al reves, el sistema se ajusta solo (a la velocidad del más lento).

Prueba a conectarlo. Debería funcionar. Y si no lo hace, que lo dudo mucho, no te cargarás nada, no te preocupes.


----------



## Psyco83 (Dic 17, 2007)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta pero me faltó agregar que sé esto de la autonegociación de la velocidad (en la guía de instalación del hdd viene nombrada) pero un amigo que instaló un disco duro Samsung de 120Gb SATA 3Gb/s en un mainboard que no lo soportaba y paso por alto este pequeño detalle se le dañó el HDD por no configurar la velocidad, únicamente aguantó trabajando hasta terminar de instalar el sistema operativo y cuando reinició ya no arrancó más lo probó en otra mainboard que si lo soportaba y tampoco trabajó y mas vale prevenir que lamentar porque no es nada baratito.

Saludos.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 17, 2007)

Normalmente las placas un poco mas antiguas no reconcen los discos SATA II. Te diría que lo conectes y veas si lo reconoce o no. Si no lo reconoce tenés que hacer eso mismo que decís mas arriba. Colocale el "jumper" tal como te indican. Normalmente son los dos pines de la tercera línea  vertical de jumpers pero puede variar de un disco a otro.
El hecho de que a tu amigo se le haya dañado el disco seguramente se debe a otra razón y no a que haya colocado ese jumper.


----------



## Psyco83 (Dic 19, 2007)

Gracias Jos1957, añado que, según el "Everest", mi placa base fue manufacturada el 27 de febrero de este año por lo que me animé a conectar el disco duro sin jumper y con él lo reconoce el BiOs probé el programa de Samsung (Hutil) para poder cambiarle la velocidad de transferencia como dice el manual que vino en el HDD pero así mismo con jumper y sin él no aparece la opción SATA I pero me dice que está activado SATA II. Instalé el sistema operativo (Win uE 7) y no me ha dado problemas, hasta ahora, agrego que está sin el jumper.
En el Everest veo que el disco tiene activada la interfaz SATA II y eso me parece muy raro ya que mi placa no lo soporta.
Por favor alguien que tenga una experiencia en la instalación de este modelo y marca en particular de HDD.

Saludos.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 19, 2007)

Es probale que tu placa madre tenga la BIOS actualizada y que esa actualización habilite los discos SATA II.  Te recomiendo que trates de encontrar que versión de BIOS tiene tu placa  y chequees en la pagina de la misma si esto es así.


----------



## Psyco83 (Ene 6, 2008)

Buenas antes que todo Feliz Año Nuevo. No estoy muy convencido de ninguna de las "soluciones" presentadas aqui aunque les agradezco muchísimo a los pocos que contestaron. La verdad creo que me queda como solucion adquirir un nuevo mainboard por que con el Everest le hize un test y no mueve los datos a los 150Mb/s ni se acerca tan siquiera apenas da unos 50Mb/s. Así que lo tengo guardado desde el año pasado (  ) esperando una buena respuesta. Escribo ahora para colocar este post mas arriba porque seguramente no lo estan leyendo.
Por favor alguna experiencia... gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 6, 2008)

Sería bueno que seas mas específico con tu Software. La placa es una ECS pero cual es el modelor exacto? Qué micro estás utilizando? Cuanta memoria? Son partes muy importantes para que las transferencias de los discos se acerquen al menos a los datos que nos pasás del Samsung.


----------



## Psyco83 (Ene 7, 2008)

De nuevo muchas gracias Jos1957 por querer ayudarme a pesar de ser ingrato. Estas son las características de mi pc:

- MicroProcesador| AMD Semprom 2600+ (1632Hz - 8x204).
- PlacaBase| ECS 761GX-M754  (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN) v5.0.
- ChipSet| SiS 761GX, AMD Hammer.
- Memoria| 512Mb PC3200 menos 64Mb de video.
- SO| Windows Xp Sp2 uE7 que está con los programas básicos, lo probé con un Windows original sin diferencia pero lo menciono por cualquier cosa.

Gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 19, 2008)

Hola.
No recuerdo donde lo lei, pero windows, no reconoce muy sata, es por eso el everest de da información no precisa.
Busca en ECS 761GX-M754 en el Google, e ingresa a la página del fabricante, y busca preguntas frecuentes, en problemas con sata.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oacrtheshadowman (Ene 27, 2008)

Psyco83 dijo:
			
		

> De nuevo muchas gracias Jos1957 por querer ayudarme a pesar de ser ingrato. Estas son las características de mi pc:
> 
> - MicroProcesador| AMD Semprom 2600+ (1632Hz - 8x204).
> - PlacaBase| ECS 761GX-M754  (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN) v5.0.
> ...



Tu configuración de PC se ve buena, tal vez no te corra bien porq no sabes en q modo está configurado el disco SATA. Soy tecnologo en sistemas y he hecho muchas pruebas con discos SATA. En la mayoria de las boards se puede cambiar en el BIOS el modo en el q opera un disco SATA, los modos son: RAID y NO-RAID, en el primer modo te da opciones de configuracion avanzadas (hotplug: puedes conectar y desconectar el disco con la pc encendida, mirror drive: actua como disco espejo) pero no te ofrece mucha velocidad,el segundo modo NO-RAID, ta trabaja como si fuese un IDE, no te ofrece opciones como el modo RAID, pero es muy recomendable para mayor velocidad. Otra cosa q te recomiendo, observa q chipset utiliza tu mainboard para la controladora SATA, y bajas los drivers mas actualizados, porq si tu controladora SATA esta trabajando co nel driver q trae Windows XP, estas desperdiciando las bondades de tu disco SATA. Haz la prueba y veras el rendimiento q dará tu disco. Si tu disco trae el jumper para trabajar en modo 1.5Gb's (SATA 150), no tienes de q preocuparte. La autonegociación entre dispositivos SATA 3.0 Gbs con el pc no existe en una motherboard q solo soporta SATA 1.5 Gb, a menos q sea SATA 3.0 Gb (SATA 300), si el PC lo recibe es porq tiene el BIOS actualizado o porq tu disco duro puede trabajar a 150 MB. Espero haber despejado tus dudad y q ahora si puedas usar a pleno tu disco duro. Rrespecto a la calidad, no he probado mucho los Samsung, pero tu disco tiene buena cache, con 16 MB debe trabajar muy bien. Si quieres un mayor rendimiento te recomiendo ampliar tu RAm, con otro modulo de 512 MB quedaria al pelo, ya q tu disco SATA configurado como NO-RAID (o IDE segun el BIOS), usa la tecnologia UDMA (Acceso ultra directo a memoria), por lo q seria bueno q ampliaras la RAM y asi hacer un uso mas eficiente de tu PC y q el Windows  no te cope la memoria mientras haces transferencias de datos grandes con tu disco duro SATA.


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW me encantó tu respuesta muchas gracias oacrtheshadowman ya lo tengo trabajando al disco duro y ya probé los dos modos (RAID e IDE) sin diferencia, no sabía lo de la memoria así que voy a conseguir otro módulo DDR1 512Mb que comento acá en ecuador esta caro en comparación con la DDR2 que por un poco menos me llevo el doble. Algo que me di cuenta fue que por alguna razón se desaparecía el disco del Administrador de dispositivos, le cambié el cable de datos por uno de mejor calidad y hasta ahora cero problema. Bueno muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## hamaca (Sep 7, 2011)

Otra posibilidad es actualizar la BIOS de la motherboard.  Esto no solo permite conectar un disco nuevo sino tambien otros dispositivos modernos (tarjetas de sonido, video, etc.) que de otra forma no funcionarian en nuestro equipo.

Lo de actualizar el firmware de un disco no es un tema sencillo.  Si le erras en la actualizacion, el disco queda inservible definitivamente.

POr otro lado, considera que actualizar un firmware de disco, tambine conlleva la perdida de la estructura de datos anterior, es decir, los datos....

SI eso pasara, podrias llegar a recuperarlos si envias el disco a un laboratorio especializado como por ej. Onretrieval.

Aunque el coste de eso es muy aprecible...

Por eso, lo ideal es ver que se va haciendo con cautela..

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2011)

Fijate que estás respondiendo un mensaje de más de tres años y medio . 

Deja los muertos en paz 

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !


----------

